# Nintendo Direct March 8, 2018 @ 2PM PST/5PM EST



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/971385073898532865?s=19

Speculation ahoy! 30 minute Nintendo Direct coming tomorrow for Switch and 3DS titles.

Rumored is details for the new Fire Emblem game on the Switch, 2 DLC packs for Odyssey (one of which is Luigi's Mansion themed). No news on an Animal Crossing game has been rumoured yet.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 7, 2018)

Ifffff you bet they're still not going to announce AC switch clap your hands *clap clap*


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 7, 2018)

Trundle said:


> 2 DLC packs for Odyssey *(one of which is Luigi's Mansion themed)*



Ok, that sounds pretty interesting and I hope that it turns out to be a real thing. 



Vampnessa said:


> Ifffff you bet they're still not going to announce AC switch clap your hands *clap clap*



Well, I kinda doubt that they will, so... Clap, clap.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll probably watch tomorrow, but I'm not keeping my hopes up for a new AC game just yet. I'l be surprised (and really happy) if we see one though.



Trundle said:


> Rumored is details for the *new Fire Emblem game* on the Switch, 2 DLC packs for Odyssey (one of which is Luigi's Mansion themed). No news on an Animal Crossing game has been rumoured yet.


Nintendo... Please don't. It's been less than 2 years since the last FE game, give the darn series a break.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2018)

Wait, Luigi's Mansion themed? I am here for this.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2018)

Shishi-Oh said:


> I'll probably watch tomorrow, but I'm not keeping my hopes up for a new AC game just yet. I'l be surprised (and really happy) if we see one though.
> 
> 
> Nintendo... Please don't. It's been less than 2 years since the last FE game, give the darn series a break.



It's been many years since a console FE game, and the new FE game has already been announced for 2018. We are just hoping for more details at this point. FE is a series that benefits from lots of new games.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 7, 2018)

For the love of all things Reggie, please announce Animal Crossing Switch.

DLC packs for Odyssey sound interesting though. I was just thinking the other day that Odyssey had no real ghostly/mansion-esque world.  Would like to become a boo and scare the bejeebus out of Luigi.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 7, 2018)

Please no more Odyssey D:


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 7, 2018)

Now that I think about it, a new Luigi's Mansion for the Switch would be also nice.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2018)

Shishi-Oh said:


> Nintendo... Please don't. It's been less than 2 years since the last FE game, give the darn series a break.


They’ve already announced that Fire Emblem Switch is supposedly due out this year, so you’re too late on that. It will be interesting to see what direction it takes honestly, because if it’s more like Fates I’m probably done with the series. 

As for the Direct itself, I have no expectations for now. I’d rather be mostly pleasantly surprised with whatever we do get.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Mar 7, 2018)

Keeping expectations low. I’m hearing rumors that they’re trying to push Pok?mon switch for a 2018 release, so we may get more details on that. Regardless, excited to see what’s coming down the pike!


----------



## shunishu (Mar 7, 2018)

if anyone starts ac switch hype, I swear..  ^^


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 7, 2018)

shunishu said:


> if anyone starts ac switch hype, I swear..  ^^


Too late, once the AC hype train starts it doesn’t stop.


----------



## matt (Mar 7, 2018)

Seem to be spending more time on PS4 and Xbox than switch personally...
Nintendo games for switch are so few and far between. I hope they make Pok?mon announcement and animal crossing.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't expect AC/Pokemon/Smash until E3. Please don't get your hopes up haha


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm intereged by the 3DS titles.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

Maybe they've actually done it! 

Maybe.... they've made a port of PONG from the 70's!


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2018)

amazonevan19 said:


> Keeping expectations low. I’m hearing rumors that they’re trying to push Pok?mon switch for a 2018 release, so we may get more details on that. Regardless, excited to see what’s coming down the pike!



Pokemon wouldn't be in a Nintendo Direct. It'd be in its own Pokemon Direct.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 8, 2018)

I hope the Luigi's Mansion Kingdom rumour is true. I never got into any of the Luigi's Mansion games despite owning both on GCN and 3DS. But yeah, it would be really cool for a new Luigi's Mansion Kingdom. I'm hoping for news on FE and possibly a teaser for AC Switch. I _really_ don't think they'd announce Smash, because it's too big a series to be announced at a Direct. And not to mention, Sakurai said himself he doesn't want to make a new one.


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 8, 2018)

Honesty I just need a picture saying "animal crossing *switch title!* "Vague release date"
And no "smash FOUR switch!" ( And if they do.. please. Please PLEASE fix your online! It's soooo bad.. who cares that for glory is "competitive because... Um... We record your stats while in For fun we don't?" I know it's impossible but I'd love for them to get someone who knows what they're doing to pick Actually balence stages.. or at least battlefield! )
Hopefully they go a more Fe-e-sov direction because, while I love Fea and Fef, Fee SoV was overall much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katelyn said:


> Please no more Odyssey D:


So we've got only one free dlc which added only a minigame and clothes.. ( and a few other stuff ) why do you not want more dlc?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm actually really hyped for the DLC if it's gonna be Luigi's Mansion, just because Luigi's Mansion is one of my all-time favourites.

I'd wait until E3 to get my hopes up for anything massive like Animal Crossing, but you never know. They have to announce something, right?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 8, 2018)

i really hope animal crossing is at least teased but dont expect it
id love for luigis mansion to be announced and not just dlc for Odyssey


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 8, 2018)

I just hope that the direct mini was made so that they spend more time on bigger titles in this direct. I really don’t need any more info on Hyrule Warriors and Tropical Freeze, or the 3,892 more indie games being ported to the Switch. Keep all that in the mini directs, please.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 8, 2018)

a nice long spotlight on mario tennis... the HIGHLIGHT OF THE YEAR .. eh ok nintenduh


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2018)

Doubt we get AC. The direct is almost over. Plus it makes more sense for e3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you kidding me with this 3rd party crap. South Park? This is stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What garbage, lol.

They released a New Smash Game before AC...


----------



## shunishu (Mar 8, 2018)

what in this direct exactly warranted a full direct? confused..
over it -_-


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2018)

I honestly think Splatoon ruined animal crossing. The developers completely switched to there.

I hate Splatoon so much, ugh. I'm not made they didn't show animal crossing as expected, I'm mad that there was like 10 freaking minutes of Splatoon.


----------



## Joy (Mar 8, 2018)

Nothing that has shown has got me interested so far except for maybe Luigi Mansion.


----------



## mitfy (Mar 8, 2018)

*SUPER SMASH BROS*

i am so hyped for that lol

also the undertale port. ive played thru that game plenty of times but it's so good i might just get it again. also okami! i never played it but it's one i watched my brother play when i was little and it's so pretty, i'd love to play it myself.

and honestly i couldn't care _less_ about splatoon. i dont understand it nor care for it. i just wanted to see some ac or aa7 news, but both of those are coming later i guess.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

It's not on for another 30 minutes and says it's about Mario Tennis. Boring. (And other stuff).


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> It's not on for another 30 minutes and says it's about Mario Tennis. Boring. (And other stuff).



No, it just ended 15 minutes ago


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2018)

Okay so did ya'll see Smash because I just seen Smash and I'm gonna cry.

Also Luigi's Mansion will mess me up but I'm only here for it if it actually has new, interesting content. I would've preferred Odyssey DLC but whatever.

No Bayonetta but that's okay because Bayonetta deserves better than a Direct.

Did I mention Smash?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm disappointed Animal Crossing isn't a thing but I guess they're still focusing on Pocket Camp and don't wanna distract from that in the meantime.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 8, 2018)

Hooray for new Splatoon update <3 Thank you Nintendo


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok so 50% was "Stop telling us stuff about whatever and announce new titles!" 20% was "hey look we're announcing new 3rd party titles!" 5% was "sun pose DS amiibo" and 20% was "wooah look actual stuff like smash or Splatoon!"

I noticed that the song in the 3.0 announcement was "chirpy chips" style music from Splatoon 1 and the paid ( yeah kinda sad but I'm still going to be a sucker to it! ) Dlc announcement music was LIT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly I think yall can only be satisfied by a ac announcement because that was a good enough direct right there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2018)

I was doing pretty well keeping my cool n all but then I saw this:




And just like that I'm dead xDDD




Tennis chompy ftw!!!!


----------



## N e s s (Mar 8, 2018)

lmao undertale what is this 2015


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

Jake said:


> No, it just ended 15 minutes ago



When I went, it told me to wait 30 minutes.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 8, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> When I went, it told me to wait 30 minutes.



Nintendo has clearly told us the estimated runtime yesterday, in which I underlined it for you to not miss this detail.




Source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/971385073898532865


----------



## Cress (Mar 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was doing pretty well keeping my cool n all but then I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 214972
> 
> ...



I might actually buy this game now
This is what I need in more of my games


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 8, 2018)

N e s s said:


> lmao undertale what is this 2015



You know what? I'm really happy about this because I haven't had a computer (because I can't afford internet... or a new computer) since I turned 18 (well before 2015) and I've really wanted to play this game. Now I can.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2018)

The only thing I wanted was Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC. But I expect that to appear out of nowhere like the last two DLC Packs for the original Mario Kart 8 did.

I'm surprised Super Smash Bros was announced when it wasn't E3 yet. I mean its a big game. They better make Mario Kart 8 Villager (The guy in my Avatar/Signature) appear as a fighter and definitely not as an assist trophy NPC in Smash.

Undertale on Switch? We already have Bendy and Cuphead on switch, now there's this???

I wasn't really expecting Animal Crossing Switch to appear during the Nintendo Direct, its more of an E3 thing. (Same with Smash, but its a port, so I guess it makes sense not to announce Smash Switch on E3)


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Nintendo has clearly told us the estimated runtime yesterday, in which I underlined it for you to not miss this detail.
> 
> View attachment 214973
> 
> ...



Maybe if I owned a PC and had not been looking at only a mobile phone screen since 2009, and if I wasn't longsighted, I'd have seen it clearly.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 8, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> You know what? I'm really happy about this because I haven't had a computer (because I can't afford internet... or a new computer) since I turned 18 (well before 2015) and I've really wanted to play this game. Now I can.



a bad fan base already ruined a pretty overly hyped game...but i hope u enjoy your game


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2018)

So still no new Animal Crossing for Switch. But I don't feel ready for another Animal Crossing game, not yet at least. Maybe by 2019 I would.

I did hear that they were coming out with a South Park game sometime before the direct. I also heard that almost everything about that game is offensive, including the game's title. I wonder how are they going to handle South Park.


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 9, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I did hear that they were coming out with a South Park game sometime before the direct. I also heard that almost everything about that game is offensive, including the game's title. I wonder how are they going to handle South Park.


Apparently when chosing game difficulty you also chose your skin tone! ( As in white for easy pitch black for hardest ) I'm not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 9, 2018)

It seems like there are a lot of remakes. Okami is great, but I would prefer a new Okami game.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Mar 9, 2018)

N e s s said:


> a bad fan base already ruined a pretty overly hyped game...but i hope u enjoy your game



thank you. Glad I'm not the only person on the internet who doesn't fangirl over undertale like it's 2015

well I was lowering expectations for this direct hardcore, and boy did it ever blow away expectations! It was mainly ports, but there were some really good ones in there, not to mention SMASHSHSH!

Evidence is suggesting that this is an entirely new smash game, but we don't know for absolute sure. Regardless, I was so sure there wouldn't be smash or AC, and while AC might get announced at E3, I am so happy that smash is confirmed to come to the switch!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 9, 2018)

Ssssmmmmmmaaaaaassssshhhhhh

That's all I'm interested in. Apart from Octopath Traveller and splatoon DLC. 

Also detectives pikachu's voice Lmao! Getting it 4 da memes


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 9, 2018)

The high point of the direct was when they revealed the release date for Hyrule Warriors. That's how boring it was. :/


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not sure why there's so much hate on Undertale. Yea, its fanbase is absolute trash but it's not a bad game. Also, am I the only one really excited for the Crash Bandicoot Trilogy?!


----------



## mitfy (Mar 9, 2018)

lmao why are people hating on undertale/other popular indie games getting ports? like yeah it had a pretty awful fanbase but that doesn't mean the game isn't good. the game's spectacular and it doesn't do anything to **** on people who want to play it (or replay it) just cuz it's a few years old or is associated with a bad fanbase. smh some people need to learn how to separate content from its fanbase.

i also totally forgot about some of the other things in the direct, smash got me hyped and then everything else was forgotten cuz of all that splat content  mario tennis... at first i was kinda like 'ehhh... okay?' but as the trailer went on it seemed pretty fun. doubt i'll get it though lol. i'm telling my brother about all the games n such since he just ordered a switch and he said all he wants is a wind waker port  missed that with the wii u, buddy. lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> Apparently when chosing game difficulty you also chose your skin tone! ( As in white for easy pitch black for hardest ) I'm not sure how I feel about that...



That was really bad. But I'm not sure if that was meant to be offensive or if that was based on today's inequality. It's still offensive, but it's not surprising, considering how they handled Trump in the last season.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 9, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> Apparently when chosing game difficulty you also chose your skin tone! ( As in white for easy pitch black for hardest ) I'm not sure how I feel about that...



I meeaannn, it is South Park. The show that is solely based on being offensive lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I meeaannn, it is South Park. The show that is solely based on being offensive lol



I know. Even in the 90's, it was considered offensive for its time. I also know that this wasn't the first RPG South Park game that was highly offensive. Stick of Truth had a lot of offensive moments.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 9, 2018)

mitfy said:


> lmao why are people hating on undertale/other popular indie games getting ports? like yeah it had a pretty awful fanbase but that doesn't mean the game isn't good. the game's spectacular and it doesn't do anything to **** on people who want to play it (or replay it) just cuz it's a few years old or is associated with a bad fanbase. smh some people need to learn how to separate content from its fanbase.



because the game isn't good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

N e s s said:


> a bad fan base already ruined a pretty overly hyped game...but i hope u enjoy your game



I remembered back when GameFAQs had the Best Game Ever competition, Undertale won the "Best Game Ever" award. But I felt that it fraudulently won since it won by rallying beyond GameFAQs rather than only GameFAQs voters. Another thing, the Wii U board users continued to talk about Undertale and how it was winning the Best Game Ever competition, when they were supposed to only talk about the Wii U. But to be honest, the Wii U Board users on GameFAQs are trolls that are constantly talking about how bad Nintendo was doing at the time.


----------



## Rose (Mar 10, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That was really bad. But I'm not sure if that was meant to be offensive or if that was based on today's inequality. It's still offensive, but it's not surprising, considering how they handled Trump in the last season.


What did you think their intentions could be if _not _social satire based around inequality?

Anyway, Undertale's hype really was largely due to the roleplaying community. A fascination with the characters more than the game's mechanics, a little bit like OFF. I think there's a large part of the gaming community that isn't keen to regard writing above gameplay itself, so that likely plays a part in it being patronized.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion on the 3DS makes me want to chainsaws the 3DS in half, and give it to the ghosts to eat in Lugi's Mansion.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

I burst out laughing when I saw the Undertale trailer.  I wonder if it'll be a different story or just a system transfer?


----------



## mitfy (Mar 10, 2018)

N e s s said:


> because the game isn't good.


well that's your opinion on it, and you do you, dude. still doesn't mean it's alright to put down others because they enjoy it, though.


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I burst out laughing when I saw the Undertale trailer.  I wonder if it'll be a different story or just a system transfer?


definitely just a system transfer, lol.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 10, 2018)

mitfy said:


> well that's your opinion on it, and you do you, dude. still doesn't mean it's alright to put down others because they enjoy it, though.



I'm not putting anyone down for it? If you're trying to reference Mr. Cat I'm pretty sure I made it clear that they're free to enjoy the game and that I didn't like it.

I think you're too sensitive of a person if you think that I'm putting people down for some game.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 10, 2018)

I love how the splatoon guy with his "8"-pose as well as the Inkling girl from the Super Smash 
Bros. trailer became already memes just after the direct ended. 

Otherwise, it was a very good direct. Highlights for me are WarioWare Gold, Luigi's Mansion, 
Crash for Switch (I was so happy when they announced it), the Splatoon 2 Update (which 
looks pretty amazing) and, of course, Super Smash Bros.. Detective Pikachu looked also 
interesting, but I'm not sure yet if I will get or not.

As for Animal Crossing: If there are not any other Directs coming soon, I guess there are 
chances that we will see on the E3 something about AC. Until then, just wait and see.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 10, 2018)

N e s s said:


> I'm not putting anyone down for it? If you're trying to reference Mr. Cat I'm pretty sure I made it clear that they're free to enjoy the game and that I didn't like it.
> 
> I think you're too sensitive of a person if you think that I'm putting people down for some game.



Except you saying



N e s s said:


> because the game isn't good.



is 100% putting people down for liking the game. If you said, "I don't think the game is good." That would be a whole different story.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

3ds games were lowkey interesting, but yeah since I don't plan on getting a Switch anytime soon I'll leave the fan rages about that for someone else.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 10, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Except you saying
> 
> 
> 
> is 100% putting people down for liking the game. If you said, "I don't think the game is good." That would be a whole different story.



That is not """putting people down for liking the game""". If i'm going to be ganged up on over "putting people down" then you clearly don't have very thick skin. You're trying to argue with me over a game that teaches "love thy neighbor like you love thyself", I never once said "if you like undertale ur dumb and the game is dumb xd". 

I'll be taking my leave now. Maybe a better thing for me to say is "I think the game has a bad fan base and thought the game itself was pretty mediocre.", so there you go. Hope that isn't "putting you down" for liking it.


----------



## Rose (Mar 10, 2018)

Ness, 'because the game isn't good' sounds hostile because it implies anyone must have poor taste to be a fan. It was just a little disrespectful, is all.

That said, I doubt you were interested in putting anyone down. Just being blunt.


----------



## mitfy (Mar 10, 2018)

Rose said:


> Ness, 'because the game isn't good' sounds hostile because it implies anyone must have poor taste to be a fan. It was just a little disrespectful, is all.
> 
> That said, I doubt you were interested in putting anyone down. Just being blunt.



yep, exactly what i meant. 

and ness, i'm not personally offended by what you said, i was just making a general comment. it seems a bit extreme to say i'm sensitive just because of my response, which wasn't even defensive.

i could continue but this is a thread for nintendo direct, not some random undertale debate, lol. it's too trivial to keep going.


----------



## betta (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm honestly somewhat disappointed by the trailer ( tho I'm glad luigi mansion is back & also smash), but I'm kinda salty that they didn't put out new games for the wii u, I honestly don't plan on getting switch anytime soon or ever just for few games, its not worth it to me.

they better let me get the new characters on the wii u as a downloadable content or something LOL


----------



## dedenne (Mar 11, 2018)

betta said:


> I'm honestly somewhat disappointed by the trailer ( tho I'm glad luigi mansion is back & also smash), but I'm kinda salty that they didn't put out new games for the wii u, I honestly don't plan on getting switch anytime soon or ever just for few games, its not worth it to me.
> 
> they better let me get the new characters on the wii u as a downloadable content or something LOL



the wii u died the second it came out so don't expect anything for it


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2018)

betta said:


> I'm honestly somewhat disappointed by the trailer ( tho I'm glad luigi mansion is back & also smash), but I'm kinda salty that they didn't put out new games for the wii u, I honestly don't plan on getting switch anytime soon or ever just for few games, its not worth it to me.
> 
> they better let me get the new characters on the wii u as a downloadable content or something LOL



They already announced over a year ago that Breath of The Wild would be the last Wii U title they produce.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 11, 2018)

Lowkey more excited for The Fractured But Whole than smash rn. Day 1 purchase for me

No fire emblem tho so that sucks


----------



## betta (Mar 11, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> the wii u died the second it came out so don't expect anything for it



that's a bummer really, I feel like I got ripped off lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> They already announced over a year ago that Breath of The Wild would be the last Wii U title they produce.



oh I didn't hear about that, that's such a waste, I've been expecting more games but guess not anymore


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 11, 2018)

Alien. said:


> Luigi's Mansion on the 3DS makes me want to chainsaws the 3DS in half, and give it to the ghosts to eat in Lugi's Mansion.


Why the hate on Lm? It's a wonderful game, while I don't see any reason to Port it, it nevertheless will be just as wonderful on the 3ds just as it was originally on the GameCube


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> Why the hate on Lm? It's a wonderful game, while I don't see any reason to Port it, it nevertheless will be just as wonderful on the 3ds just as it was originally on the GameCube



I'm hating on the fact that it is not on the Switch. 3DS needs to die already.

- - - Post Merge - - -



betta said:


> I'm honestly somewhat disappointed by the trailer ( tho I'm glad luigi mansion is back & also smash), but I'm kinda salty that they didn't put out new games for the wii u, I honestly don't plan on getting switch anytime soon or ever just for few games, its not worth it to me.
> 
> they better let me get the new characters on the wii u as a downloadable content or something LOL



If they released a new Wii U game, I swear, I'd never buy a Nintendo product again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitfy said:


> lmao why are people hating on undertale/other popular indie games getting ports? like yeah it had a pretty awful fanbase but that doesn't mean the game isn't good. the game's spectacular and it doesn't do anything to **** on people who want to play it (or replay it) just cuz it's a few years old or is associated with a bad fanbase. smh some people need to learn how to separate content from its fanbase.
> 
> i also totally forgot about some of the other things in the direct, smash got me hyped and then everything else was forgotten cuz of all that splat content  mario tennis... at first i was kinda like 'ehhh... okay?' but as the trailer went on it seemed pretty fun. doubt i'll get it though lol. i'm telling my brother about all the games n such since he just ordered a switch and he said all he wants is a wind waker port  missed that with the wii u, buddy. lol.


Because no one cares about them, and it takes time away from them showing bigger and better games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'd be fine with them not making another Fire Emblem game for 10 years. I'm so sick of seeing those, they gotta go.


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

when ur once again most excited about a re-release of a game you already own 
(original Luigi's Mansion on the 3DS sounds cool ok)


----------



## betta (Mar 13, 2018)

@Alien. 
lmfao that's mean, why wouldn't you ? 
I have a wii u & id like to have more games on it ~ u~


----------



## Toulousie (Mar 13, 2018)

I really enjoyed this direct, there are some games which I'm definitely interested in them 
(especially Smash).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

betta said:


> @Alien.
> lmfao that's mean, why wouldn't you ?
> I have a wii u & id like to have more games on it ~ u~



that's like a good amount of switch players nowadays. i mean kill the switch hello

personally i love that they did as much for the 3ds and def. interested in luigis mansion and the toads treasure tracker thing.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 13, 2018)

@Alien 3ds doesn't need to die. 
I've had mine for just over a year. 

It's not a disposable item that becomes obsolete after a couple of uses. :-/


----------



## Loriii (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm excited for Luigi's Mansion remake. I'm a big fan of Dark Moon (only a couple more skyscraper ghost to 100%) but I haven't played the original lol so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Cress (Mar 13, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> @Alien 3ds doesn't need to die.
> I've had mine for just over a year.
> 
> It's not a disposable item that becomes obsolete after a couple of uses. :-/



No, but the 3DS is turning _7 years old_ 2 weeks from now. It's been around for a long time and its had a great run, but that doesn't mean it'll be around forever.
And getting a console at the end of its lifespan has its benefits! The 3DS already has plenty of great games, so now you can get any of them without having to wait for them to release, and you can probably find most of them at a lower price than normal too!


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> @Alien 3ds doesn't need to die.
> I've had mine for just over a year.
> 
> It's not a disposable item that becomes obsolete after a couple of uses. :-/



You having it just over a year =\= people who've had it 7 years

There's a metric butt tonne of games on it for you to chose from already idrk why they can't let it die in peace.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm only interested in one game, and I paid a lot for my 3ds. 

I don't care if you've had yours for 7 years. 
Nobody told me when I bought it that it would be obsolete after a year. :-/


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 16, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm only interested in one game, and I paid a lot for my 3ds.
> 
> I don't care if you've had yours for 7 years.
> Nobody told me when I bought it that it would be obsolete after a year. :-/



So you only care about one game but Nintendo should keep making games for it? Just because you only got it last year?

Nobody should've had to tell you that a games console that came out 7 years ago would be coming to the end of of its life cycle and if you're not even interested in half the games who cares.

 Also don't use money as an argument because everyone paid for them, and people who got them longer ago would've probably paid even more than you did.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2018)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> So you only care about one game but Nintendo should keep making games for it? Just because you only got it last year?
> 
> Nobody should've had to tell you that a games console that came out 7 years ago would be coming to the end of of its life cycle and if you're not even interested in half the games who cares.
> 
> Also don't use money as an argument because everyone paid for them, and people who got them longer ago would've probably paid even more than you did.



I paid a lot, as we all do in Australia. 

I never said anything about what nintendo should or shouldn't do. 

I made mention that MY 3DS XL is only a year old, and I didn't even know of it's existence until then, since I quit playing AC in 2011, and picked up NL a year ago, when I bought MY D3S. 

Also, there is no argument on my part, about money or anything else.  

I have a right to feel the way I do about a console that did cost a lot, and is just over 12 months old.

Moving along.


----------

